

Black Friday and Cyber Monday book/ebook deals and $1 selected Elsevier titles - pallandt

It&#x27;s that time of the year again. If you&#x27;re looking to enrich your technical literature collection, I&#x27;ve compiled a list of deals for all of you.<p>[Elsevier](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.elsevier.com&#x2F;)<p>100 selected DRM-free e-titles are available for only $1 each, with promo code <i></i>ONESALE<i></i>
for books listed on [this page](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.elsevier.com&#x2F;coArticle.jsp?pageid=17600012)
which include:<p>* API Design for C++, 1st Edition (released 2011)<p>* CUDA Application Design and Development, 1st Edition (r. 2011)<p>* Data Mining: Practical Machine Learning Tools and Techniques, 3rd Edition (r. 2011)<p>* Private Cloud Computing, 1st Edition (r. 2011)<p>* The Basics of Information Security, 1st Edition (r. 2011)<p>* Windows Registry Forensics, 1st Edition (r. 2011)<p>Elsevier is also offering up to 50% OFF all Science and Tech books andebooks (DRM-free) with code <i></i>CYBER50<i></i>
Offer ends December 3rd.<p>[Peachpit](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.peachpit.com&#x2F;)<p>* ebooks and videos: 45% off 1, 60% off 2 or more with coupon <i></i>BFDIG2013<i></i><p>* books: 35 off 1, 45% off 2 or more with coupon 
<i></i>BFPRI2013<i></i><p>[O&#x27;Reilly](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;oreilly.com&#x2F;)<p>* they have something planned for CyberMonday, but nothing specifically disclosed yet.<p>* bookmark http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shop.oreilly.com&#x2F;category&#x2F;deals&#x2F;cyber-monday.do<p>[Apress](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apress.com&#x2F;)<p>* ebooks and alpha books are $15 on CyberMonday only.<p>[InformIT](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.informit.com&#x2F;)<p>Use code <i></i>BF2013<i></i><p>* 30% one title<p>* 40% two titles<p>* 50% three titles<p>----
Wiley, PacktPub and No Starch Press don&#x27;t currently promote any special deals as far as I&#x27;ve seen.
======
gcb0
it reminds me how interesting it is that amazon has a full week cybermonday
house cleaning and not a single book.

